# What Just Happened?



## WildOatsMousery (Oct 10, 2012)

I was checking my baby mice, now 10 days old. I had the females in my hand and the males in a small tub. All where extremely active and crawling around.

Suddenly one male drops down, passes a clear liquid, unsure if it's urine or a different liquid. Stretches out and blood comes from his nose in a foam like substance. He then goes limp and is dead. It happens again to another male, the clear liquid, stretching out, but i grab him first and he starts to convulse, then go limp. I put the females back into the nest and putting the other 2 males back in, i check them again maybe half an hour later, another male is dead, blood from nostrils ect.

What just happened? All females are fine and one male is remaining, they are all squirming around like nothing happened, except of ofcurse the dead ones, the other male seems fine and the girls are all fine aswell. Both parents are happy healthy and robust, but parentage is a bit of a blur. Nothing has happened with either adult in 5 months.. Nothing had changed in routine, feeding of mum or bedding, they just suddenly had a seizure like event, blood and then death. Up until today all bubs had been healthy with one runt, but the runt has caught up and they where all doing fine..

If anyone could shed any light on this that would be great?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Was there any chemicals or cleaning substances in the tub? If it just happened to the males, it must have been something with the environment they were in.


----------



## WildOatsMousery (Oct 10, 2012)

No i don't think so, its a small tub, i put them in it every day, it's the house they are in in there tank, it's not huge and i have never cleaned it as mum has had her litter in it, i was so shocked it happened, unless they flipped so hard they smacked there heads, but all 3 wouldn't have done it i don't think and i was keeping an eye on it..


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

What was the lighting like? was it bright or flickerly? wondering if maby some form of epelipsey caused a fit maby.
But it does seem strange that it would happen to the 3 and not just the 1.

Did you take out the effected boys first? if so prehaps there was something on your hands and it got on the first 3 you picked up and by time you got to the rest it had all or mostly come off on the first 3. new soap, had you been cleaning stuff ect.


----------



## WildOatsMousery (Oct 10, 2012)

Not flickery, i had taken them outside to get photos in natural light, it wasn't a hot day either, i had just made up feeds for my horses, so i had only touched lucerne and oaten chaff, i only handled them by their tails and then placed them in the hide, i had hardly touched them at all, it is extremely frustrating, i had not cleaned anything prior either.


----------

